# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] LE40B650T2W αναβει και οταν την κλεινω δεν ξανα αναβει

## beckos

Καλησπερα σε ολους

λοιπον εχω το μοντελο 
*LE40B650T2W*

την βαζω κανονικα στο ρευμα, ανοιγει κανονικα για πολλες ωρες...μολις την κλεισω απο το τηλεκοντρολ
μετα απο λιγο χανετε το κοκκινο λαμπακι.....

αν την βγαλω απο την μπριζα και την ξανα βαλω δεν αναβει το κοκκινο λαμπακι....

αν την βγαλω για 10-15 λεπτα αναβει κανονικα το κοκκινο λαμπακι
και ανοιγει κ η τηλεοραση χωρις κανενα προβλημα....

αυτο το κανει συνεχεια αν την κλεισω την τηλεοραση....και ακολουθω παντα την ιδια διαδικασια για να ανοιξει...

καμια ιδεα?

ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## jakektm

καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ

εχεις γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικων;;

----------


## maik65

Για σου Γιώργο, βγάλε το πίσω καπάκι και βγάλε μια κοντινή φώτο του τροφοδοτικού και εάν είσαι τυχερός το πρόβλημα θα φανεί αμέσως.

----------


## beckos

Καλως σας βρηκα...

εχω καποιες βασικες γνώσεις αλλα οχι πάρα πολλες....

ειμαι τεχνικος η/υ και προγραμματιστης αλλα απο κυκλώματα πυκνωτες κλπ δεν εχω καποια γνώση...

σήμερα θα την ανοιξω και θα ανεβάσω 1-2 φωτογραφιες..

ευχαριστω!

----------


## jakektm

προσοχη με τις τασεις, τους πυκνωτες στα 300+βολτ ξεφορτισε τους πριν κανεις κινηση με την πλακετα

----------


## beckos

Καλησπερα

σήμερα βρήκα τον χρόνο να ασχωληθω λιγο με την τηλεοραση...

κοιταξα το τροφοδοτικο και δεν βλέπω κατι με μια πρώτη ματια...
ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες για να δείτε μπας και εμενα μου ξέφυγε τπτ...

ακομα και σήμερα που την ανοιξα και δουλευε.. μετα απο 5 λεπτα εκλεισε μόνη της και το λαμπακι ηταν σβηστο..
εβγαλα ξανα εβαλα το καλωδιο και ΤΠΤ...
το εβγαλα ξανα για 15 λεπτα και δουλεψε....

ευχαριστω

link me eikones

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...2M&usp=sharing

----------


## pipilas

> κοιταξα το τροφοδοτικο και δεν βλέπω κατι με μια πρώτη ματια...


κοιταξες καλα??
βρε φιλε παρε το πολυμετρο και μετρα τι κοβει..ελεος .
αν δεν ξερεις πηγαινε σε επαγγελματια τεβε πληρωνουν και αυτοι
τι περιμενεις να σου πουν  ? τριτος  πυκνωτης αριστερα και δευτερο τρανζιστορ απο δεξια και θα ειναι οκ?
διαγνωση απο μακρια και με ελλιπης πληροφοριες δεν γινετε ,


υγ. φιλικα ολα αυτα

----------


## beckos

Φιλικα φιλε μου θα σου πω οτι γιαυτο ειναι το φορουμ και γιαυτο μπηκα στην διαδικασια να γραφτω και να αρχιζω να ασχολούμε...και αν ηταν εδω μονο για επαγγελματίες και τεχνικούς θα ηταν κλειστο φορουμ και οχι open.. Οποιος τεχνικος θελει ας μου στειλει pm για να αναλάβει την συγκεκριμένη βλαβη.. Ευχαριστω

Φιλικά Γιώργος

----------


## pipilas

> Φιλικα φιλε μου θα σου πω οτι γιαυτο ειναι το φορουμ και γιαυτο μπηκα στην διαδικασια να γραφτω και να αρχιζω να ασχολούμε...και αν ηταν εδω μονο για επαγγελματίες και τεχνικούς θα ηταν κλειστο φορουμ και οχι open.. Οποιος τεχνικος θελει ας μου στειλει pm για να αναλάβει την συγκεκριμένη βλαβη.. Ευχαριστω
> 
> Φιλικά Γιώργος


  ναι αλλα μερικες βλαβες ειναι μονο για επαγγελματιες τεχνικους 
το να αλλαχεις ενα φουσκωμενο ηλεκτρολυτικο δεν σε κανει τεχνικο
δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει κανεις αν δεν εχει συγκεκριμενες  πληροφοριες
πχ, στην περιπτωση σου ..οταν δεν περνει ..εχει ταση το psu  ?? standbay ταση εχει?
αν ναι η μαιν επιστεφει την ταση ον??
βγαλε την φυσα τροφοδοτικου-ινβερτερ με μαινμποαρντ ...αναβη το πανελ?
απαντησεις χωρις μετρησεις δεν προβλεπεται

----------


## UV.

βρε Γιώργο μην απογοητεύεσαι
σκέψου απλά τι σκέπτονται όσοι έχουν μαγαζί και περιμένουν πελάτες με προφανώς εύκολες βλάβες σαν την δική σου
είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να λέει κάποιος πως τολμάς και θέλεις να επισκευάσεις ένα σοφιστικέ μηχάνημα χωρίς γνώσεις και εργαλεία;
δηλ θα μπορούσες πχ να κάνεις το ίδιο σε σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας;

η βλάβη που έχει φαίνεται εύκολη με βάση απλά και μόνο από το σύμπτωμα (πρόβλημα στην τάση STB 5.3)
Άλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς CM852, CM853 ,CM854 
ή όλους και τους 8 ηλεκτρολυτικούς φθηνοί είναι

----------

